

Image compression idea - usaphp
http://filamentgroup.com/lab/rwd_img_compression

======
ZeroGravitas
Reminds me of the trick from the early web where if you really wanted to
compress a JPEG it was better to resize the image smaller rather than go below
about quality 25 and then display it at the larger size. Still blocky, but a
different kind of blocky.

